# Why do blueberries help my light headedness?



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Cool morning so figured great time to make grocery shopping trip. Started out not too bad, but I get out of car and walk around in stores, I was dizzy / light headed. I was softly singing to myself in Wallywart "brain fried, brain fried, la di da..." trying not to run the cart into anybody. Better when sitting down in car. Made it home ok though glad it was light traffic today.

Ok bought couple pint fresh blueberries at Aldis and ate one for lunch, not long ago before going out to finish unloading car. Much better. 

I had noticed same last summer after eating pint blueberries also but sort of thought of it as coincidence and I only buy them rarely when they are in season and relatively cheap.

Figure something in them and like to know what it is. Especially if it can be had cheaper than fresh blueberries... Havent noticed simular effect from eating anything else.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Could you have had a drop in your blood sugar?


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Went through all the usual tests last summer with three different GP's. My blood sugar is fine and stable. So is my heart and thyroid and adrenal glands and all the other usual suspects.

And sugar doesnt change anything, only BLUEBERRIES. Has to be some chemical in the blueberries.


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

Blue berries are suppose to open the small blood vessels in the body, especially around the eyes and head. Next time you get light headed try eating a hot pepper or even a 1/2 teaspoon of ground cayenne and see if it helps.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Hopefully someone else can answer you. I'm in the process of learning about alternative medicine, but I don't know of anything in blueberries that could have that affect other than the natural sugars.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

InvalidID said:


> Blue berries are suppose to open the small blood vessels in the body, especially around the eyes and head. Next time you get light headed try eating a hot pepper or even a 1/2 teaspoon of ground cayenne and see if it helps.


Have made spicey soup with plenty cayenne, and nope, doesnt help.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Sometimes a person's blood sugar will drop, but it won't show up on tests unless they are tested during the episode. I think it's hypoglycemia, although I get it and hyper confused. My Mom and I both have issues with this, but it was a fluke when they diagnosed my Mom with it because she happened to have an episode while at the doctor's office. With me it was easier because of the family history of it.


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

Perhaps you have anxiety? Blueberries have very high Vit. C and other chemicals that help to counteract cortisol. Cherries and strawberries work as well, though I believe not quite as well.


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

My Green Pharmacy Herbal Handbook has this to say about blueberries:



> Therapeutic Uses: Childbirth, colic, diarrhea, inflammation, pain, sore throat, stomach problems.
> 
> Medicinal Properties: Blueberry contains many of the same anthocyanosides as bilberry, though in smaller amounts. Although it promotes overall good health, if you're looking for a bigger herbal wallop against poor night vision, eye health, or capillary strength, stick with bilberry - or eat twice as many blueberries.
> 
> ...


Do you know that blueberries can be easily frozen ? Spread them out on a cookie sheet (don't cram them, give them space) and once frozen you can put them in a freezer bag or freezer container. They are SOOOO good to eat straight out the freezer when the weather is hot 

HTH!


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

InvalidID said:


> Perhaps you have anxiety? Blueberries have very high Vit. C and other chemicals that help to counteract cortisol. Cherries and strawberries work as well, though I believe not quite as well.


Doubt anxiety, hate going to town, but I have the light headedness here at home too. Just safer here as I can go inside and take long break.

Oh forgot, last summer I was self medicating with over counter hydrocortisone creme like you use for itchy bug bites or whatever. That helped, why last doc tested for cortisol levels. Got to pee in a bottle for 24hr and then deliver results to doc office. I'm normal. And hydrocortisone wouldnt help if there was too much cortisol, only if too little. first doctor gave me shot in behind of hydrocortisone for edema in lower legs and I had a nice two days until it wore off. But that isnt long term solution. And by way my vascular system is fine, I had the swelling when off my feet, got relief taking long walk though I no longer have energy to take long walks.

Supermarket strawberries are a joke. Big tasteless pieces of expensive crap. Cherries cost a fortune. I tried 100% cherry juice for month last summer to no effect.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

WildernesFamily said:


> My Green Pharmacy Herbal Handbook has this to say about blueberries:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still expensive other than occasional treat. I have couple small blueberry bushes, but drought didnt do them any good and they sure arent going to supply any significant amount blueberries, maybe couple pint a year at best.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

WildernesFamily said:


> My Green Pharmacy Herbal Handbook has this to say about blueberries:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes internal inflammation, think that is what causes my symptoms though no idea what causes the inflammation. But apparently blueberries are very effective at anti-inflammatory treatment.

Last doc last summer, said his best guess was that its some sort of rhumatic disease, but said I would have to go to an expensive specialist to find out what exactly it was. No insurance so no expensive specialist.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Bromelain is a very effective anti-inflammatory. Billbery at walmart isn't expensive. Gingko over a period of time, a couple of months, will dilate the fine capillaries and has been shown to be effective in some instances of vertigo.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Darren said:


> Bromelain is a very effective anti-inflammatory. Billbery at walmart isn't expensive. Gingko over a period of time, a couple of months, will dilate the fine capillaries and has been shown to be effective in some instances of vertigo.


Yes been meaning to try bromelain, but have to wait until my brain latches firmly onto things anymore. Doesnt work very efficiently. Oddly today with light headedness and all I did remember couple things at town that I've forgotten to get for months now. Go figure. Somehow they stuck in my brain this time out or maybe I saw something that triggered my memory.

And thank goodness for mailorder. If I can make it to mailbox two miles away, can get them if shipping isnt too extreme. See what Amazon wants for bromelain while its in my head to do it.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

I'd try the gingko first since studies have shown it helps with vertigo. Keep in mind it takes a while to feel the effect. You have to take it over several weeks for it to be effective. FWIW, Walmart doesn't carry bromelain. They do carry gingko and billberry.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Bilberry, eyebright, and feverfew were primary ingredients in a discontinued supplement called "Memoractin" by Soloray. That product was exceptional, easily beating out phosphatatile (sic?) choline, and more expensive preps.

Blueberries - in eastern terms blueberries are grounding. It is getting near time for us to make our yearly purchase of about four flats of them to freeze.


----------



## emilyrayne (Jun 16, 2008)

I have the same exact problem. Between Anxiety problems and low blood sugar I have a lot of issues going out. And nothing ever shows up in my blood work; ever. Its a huge pain. You have to go through these tests before and after you eat over a long period of time and keep track of it in order to tell if it is in deed a sugar problem.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

WildernesFamily said:


> Do you know that blueberries can be easily frozen ? Spread them out on a cookie sheet (don't cram them, give them space) and once frozen you can put them in a freezer bag or freezer container. They are SOOOO good to eat straight out the freezer when the weather is hot
> 
> HTH!


Teething babies love the frozen berries too!


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

When I get light headed or dizzy this time of year it's a reminder for me to drink more water to compensate for increased perspiration.

When a body gets dehydrated it causes the normal fluid in the middle/inner ear to become more concentrated.
This concentrated fluid messes with the body's mechanism that controls equilibrium.

The Doc I see for my Meniere's Disease recommended increased water intake to cure my vertigo.

This simple increase in water intake really helps to eliminate my vertigo.


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

Our homeschool group toured the USDA research facility that specializes in Blueberry research last month. I was amazed at all the research they are doing about how blueberries help to open more receptors in the brain, they are looking at it to help slow alzhemers/demetia in people. Granted the kids were a little freaked out when they told us about the research with pigs and mice but it was interesting. The dr. in charge told the kids to eat 1/2 cup of blueberries every other day for the best results.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

I can't link to any of the stuff I have read about blueberrys . .But they are way up at the top of the list of really good foods for you.......
I've got 5 more new blueberry plants to put in my "patch"...
When in season here in Mich. I pig out on them. . . .I get them in "lugs" and have to force myself to only eat half a quart at a time.......

No pill will come any where near the benefits of fresh uncooked blueberrys.......



Ever think that maybe the light headedness could be just from the fact that you were in that nasty wallyfarts place........??????

I get indigestion just thinking about going into a wallyfarts..............


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

I wish it were just allergy to Wally's warts, but light headedness when I am on my feet is pretty common for me anymore, home or anywhere else. Its just lot more inconvenient at town. But have to do monthly shopping.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Sorry HJ . . . I was not trying to make lite of your lightheadness problem......

I just can't resist any opportunity to slam wallyfarts......

If you can, put lots of blueberrys on your diet


----------



## Saffron (May 24, 2006)

low blood pressure perhaps?


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

Ok, there is something to this theory. I was very light headed yesterday afternoon, So I walked to the blueberry bushes and started eating, within an hour I was better.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Blue berries are a brain super food, because they contain high amounts of vitamin C, fiber, and antioxidants or polyphenols. The flavonoids interact with proteins and enzymes in ways that keep your brain younger or so they say! It is supposed to boost your energy and increase memory function.

I drink a blue berry kefir smoothie every morning usually. I get the organic blueberries frozen or I can pick them in season. You can also try to find Bilberry extracts/juice or berries which are even higher in the same chemical interaction and benefits. I do not have any other recommendations as any issues I typically find are mild with me and all the solutions seem be just natural homepathic solutions.  

I just love blue berries, just eat them often and enjoy the benefits you feel from them!


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

HJ, have you had your carotid arteries checked for plaque/blockages? The light headedness, forgetfullness, makes me wonder about blood flow. I think they can be checked with some type of ultrasound, though not sure.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Oddly I am not close to a Carotid Arteries R US Mart...... or I could go in when they were having a sale on screenings!

I went to 3 GP docs last summer on my own dime. Doc 1 thought it was gout??? and totally lost interest when it wasnt. Doc 2 took xrays, said my heart and vascular system good to go. Also not thyroid. All I know. Course it was that second doc that was suggesting low testosterone was my problem that made me find the third doc. Doc 2 to give credit did reluctantly admit low testosterone wouldnt cause my lower leg edema. I guess doc 2 got a kickback on whatever they use for low testosterone. Sure its an easy sell to lot middle age men complaining of fatigue. But not to somebody with half a brain that is actually sick.

Doc 3 at least was honest, said most likely some rheumatic disease, but I need $$$$ or insurance to get better diagnosis. At least he was honest enough to only charge me $25 for that last 5 minute appointment and bit of wisdom. 

The American medical system works great if you have $$$$$ or gold plated insurance that pays from dollar one to the best and brightest physicians in world. Otherwise you get your 5 minutes with a GP or you can hire a witch doctor that can remove your gall bladder without making an incision....


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Chixarecute said:


> HJ, have you had your carotid arteries checked for plaque/blockages? The light headedness, forgetfullness, makes me wonder about blood flow. I think they can be checked with some type of ultrasound, though not sure.


Funny you mention this - because of "light-headness, etc" I had this test done. It's a sonagram (sp) of the carotid arteries. Something I did not know before the test but now know - Anything less than 60% blockage is considered normal. Mine was "less than 50%".
Cost $675 for less than 5 minutes of time... that includes walking into and out of the room..........

Forgot to add - going the blueberry route does not help my problem - darn it!!!


----------



## Bandit (Oct 5, 2008)

Hey HJ,

I totally understand you frustration. I have had similar episodes over the past three years with every test done that you can think of all with negative test results. Basically get the look that its all your imagination. A few tricks I learned are to carry sour patch kids and when your dizzy take 2 or 3 with a few sips of water and its like taking an IV bag. Within 5 minutes you should start to feel better. Sounds weird but a little sugar and salt help a lot.
Another thing I learned is that i have a reaction to the sun and do much better when I avoid the sun and the heat which can lead to a vitamin D deficiency. I saw a neurologist several months back and he put me on a beta blocker which has done wonders. Used to be lightheaded, dizzy and get headachs several times a day or for several days at a time. Now since starting medication i get 1 maybe 2 headachs a month if that. If you have any other questions just let my dad know and i can try to answer them. I totally understand your frustration.
Bobs Daughter


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Bandit said:


> A few tricks I learned are to carry sour patch kids...


???? Heard of sour dock, never a sour patch, unless you mean a patch of sour dock....


Not only lightheadedness, but what some describe as chronic fatigue syndrome, and edema in hot weather when I am sitting or lying. Being on my feet actually gives me relief. Confused heck out of the doctors, they are used to it being other way around. However the chronic fatigue means I dont have lot energy to be on my feet much. The lightheadedness and brain fog are the worst though.


----------



## Bandit (Oct 5, 2008)

HJ,

I haven't struggled with the edema but I have been advised to watch out for it. I have had to struggle with the fatigue where I can't even get out of bed for days on end and when i do its not a good thing. The sad part is all my test are negative and therefore nothing is wrong but I beg to differ. The things I have had to adjust where the fact that my body had no vitamin D or B12. I have to take 50,000 mg prescription vitamin D and an over the counter 1000 mg B12 which seems to help on that end. THe other medication they have put me on is called Nadolol which is a beta blocker to help with the blood vessels. It got so bad for me that they were testing for a brain tumor or anything that would cause this.

Sour Patch Kids are a gummy candy coated in sugar and a little salt. Can find it in any candy aisle. I like the watermelon style but give it a try very cheap fix. I keep them at work home in the car and my purse. Found out this trick when working at patriots stadium and I passed out from it.
http://billythepoet85.files.wordpress.com/2011/05/spk.jpg
http://www.walgreens.com/store/c/so...od1567307-product?V=G&ext=frgl_Google_Grocery
Cheryl


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Sugar , Invert Sugar , Corn Syrup , Modified Corn Starch , Tartaric Acid , Citric Acid , Natural and Artificial Flavoring , Yellow 6 , Red 40 , Yellow 5 , Blue 1


Ok, scratching head.... As I said sugar doesnt really do anything for me. When I go to Aldis for groceries once a month I pick up little box of some german dark chocolates they sell. Plenty sugar. Does zilch far as my lightheadedness. But good chocolate.

Tartaric acid? Blueberries do have that in small amounts. Blueberries have very little citric acid. So tartaric acid would be only thing in common between your candy and blueberries.

I never heard of Sour Patch Kids, but if its sold locally, I will try a bag next time to town. Be interesting cheap experiment.


----------



## Bandit (Oct 5, 2008)

John
My wife just got home from work and said the Dr's in the Hospital told her when Cheryl passed out at Gillette Stadium after parking Jon Bon Jovi's limo , and was rushed to the Hospital , that the Salt and the Sugar in the Sour Patch Kids Candy PLUS a Glass of Water would have the same reaction/results as an IV in the Hospital .
So always carry some with You when out in the Hot Sun all day .
Bob
Ps
Even I carry a pack and have had to use it


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Bandit said:


> John
> My wife just got home from work and said the Dr's in the Hospital told her when Cheryl passed out at Gillette Stadium after parking Jon Bon Jovi's limo , and was rushed to the Hospital , that the Salt and the Sugar in the Sour Patch Kids Candy PLUS a Glass of Water would have the same reaction/results as an IV in the Hospital .
> So always carry some with You when out in the Hot Sun all day .
> Bob
> ...


Ok, what makes the Sour Patch Kids candy different from say salt water taffy or most candy bars that I am sure have plenty of both salt and sugar?


----------



## Bandit (Oct 5, 2008)

I can't answer that one John , I just know what the ER Doctor told My wife just before I got there to take Her home , after she finished her IV's . But I did a little GOOGLING and it looks like people are claiming that they also help them with period cramps and morning sickness .
But I don't think You have either of those problems ROFLOL
Bob


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Bandit said:


> But I don't think You have either of those problems ROFLOL
> Bob


Hey if I do, then maybe I can get insurance through job at circus sidesho .


----------



## Bandit (Oct 5, 2008)

LOL
John have You seen the Halmark Movie Channel movie " Love Takes Wing " about a young female doctor that saves a frontier town ? 
The wife is taping it now for me , as the Dr. makes Her Own IV Bags up for her patients with water and guess what else ? LOL
Bob
Ps
It's on again at 4:00 am if you have cable and are a night owl


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Messing around on google and "sour" stuff is known to help with nausea. So the only thing special about the Sour Patch Kids candy is that its sour. A sour pickle, or anything else sour, probably do just as well.

My problem is not nausea progressing into dizziness. Its just light headed dizziness.


----------



## Bandit (Oct 5, 2008)

The water With the Salt and Sugar = an IV Boost


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Bandit said:


> The water With the Salt and Sugar = an IV Boost


Again how is this different than any other candy+water or gatorade or even soda pop for that matter? All sugar/HFCS and sure there is salt in the "natural flavorings" Or is there supposed to be "more salt" in the SPK candy?

The sourness factor helping nausea is only difference. And no connection to blueberries except the tartaric acid. Blueberries tend not to be sour unless very under ripe.


----------



## Bandit (Oct 5, 2008)

John
That is Your research assignment for the weekend ,
Please have Your answer ready by 9:00 am Mon . ROFLOL
Bob


----------



## doc623 (Jun 7, 2004)

Your reference to blueberries is not quite correct.
The key may be insulin resistant.
Also the old standard - seldom used now - was a 6 hour - not 4 hour - glucose tolerance test as many were incorrectly diagnosed or misdiagnosed with the 4 hout GTT.
Blue Benefits
In a study of obese people who had exhibited insulin resistance but not full-blown diabetes, researchers tested the blueberry theory. They had participants drink a daily smoothie that contained dried blueberry extract. After 6 weeks, the study group demonstrated significantly improved insulin sensitivity compared with a placebo group -- even though neither group lost any weight in the study. And neither group changed their exercise levels or diets, either, helping researchers conclude that it was something in the berries that produced the benefit. (Here are some other foods that may help take the bite out of high blood sugar.)

Blue Synergy
The recent blueberry study is especially good news if you are overweight or obese or have other health-related factors that can boost your risk of insulin resistance, high blood sugar, and type 2 diabetes. Blueberries alone won't prevent or lower high blood sugar. You have to adopt other healthful lifestyle habits to do that. But the abundant antioxidant compounds in blueberries may work synergistically to enhance insulin activity and help reduce the risk of diabetes, too. More research using whole blueberries is needed to see if they elicit the same enhanced-insulin response as dried extract, but early animal research with whole berries looks promising.


----------



## Bandit (Oct 5, 2008)

John
I mentioned to My wife and Daughter how You were questioning how the SPK's worked better then other candies . 
They didn't have an answer for You , but did mention that at one concert at Gillette Stadium , they were manning there gate and two Ma. State Police SWAT team members ( in Full Gear ) walked up to them , with one supporting the other , She asked if He was OK ? One answered NO He need's shade .
The wife sat him in her chair , handed him a handful of SPK's and a bottle of water .
In 20 mi. , He stood up , said " I have Never recovered that fast " and went back to his job .
Bob
Ps
They had Statie's coming to them for the rest of the day asking what it was they gave him .


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

doc623 said:


> (Here are some other foods that may help take the bite out of high blood sugar.)



What other foods???? 

The blueberry study for insulin resistance is interesting.


----------



## doc623 (Jun 7, 2004)

First determine if it is infact blood sugar problems/levels that you are dealing with then ask the question again.


----------



## homefire2007 (Sep 21, 2007)

InvalidID said:


> Perhaps you have anxiety? Blueberries have very high Vit. C and other chemicals that help to counteract cortisol. Cherries and strawberries work as well, though I believe not quite as well.


Bingo! At the age of 55, I started having issues with light-headedness and dizziness, came out of the blue. Thinking it might be hypoglycemia, I started to carry snacks with me...to no discernable help. Had blood tests, etc. all good except a vitamin D deficiency. When all was said and done the doctor suspected anxiety. What?! After digesting this, I realized she was right. She defined anxiety as being strong too long. I do watch myself better now. Just being aware of stress and anxiety levels help me and the episodes are much less frequent.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

All wonderful but I aint anxious though this condition is bit worrisome living alone. But theorizing that results of my condition caused my condition makes no logical sense. Sorry. Thought I already mentioned this. And no if anything I feel worse after eating, not from not eating. Snacks other than blueberries do nothing. Already had the blood tests done more than once, where they can detect glucose level spikes over like 3 months. All normal.

And I already mentioned it not just light headedness and dizziness, its chronic fatigue. And of course the edema. Edema only a problem in summer and worse OFF MY FEET, opposite of the usual. The dizziness makes me totally non functional. The chronic fatigue however isnt much better. Even if I dont wobble all over place like some drunk, I dont have energy to do more than absolute minimum to keep myself and animals alive.

The blueberries give temporary relief from the light headedness and dizziness. But then so does rubbing some hydrocortisone creme on my neck, arms and legs. I know, the hydrocortisone mimicks the natural cortisol produced by adrenals. Extra cortisol speeds system up and reduces swelling. So I feel better temporarily if I dont over do it. And yes without the hydrocortisone in my system, my cortisol levels are normal. Tested last summer. So using the creme is masking whatever true problem is. But it does make me functional, sort of. Not as effective of a crutch as it used to be.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Yesterday I couldnt even make my walk around to inspect the grasshopper ravaged fruit trees. I did make the drive down to the USPS clusterbox and my Amazon order for tumeric and ginger capsules had arrived. 

Couldnt say if one or other as I took both, but they had simular effect to the blueberries, even my summer edema is down. I am not fond of culinary uses of turmeric so capsules way to go. I like ginger tea, but never used it to cook. Opened one of ginger capsules and put it in my refried leftovers. May just buy a pound of dried ginger to use in cooking and tea, I liked it. Yes fresh ginger better, but dried ginger works for me and will keep much better.

Bromelain on way, see if it adds anything to the mix. Turmeric, ginger, and bromelain all known anti-inflammatory. Whatever is causing it, internal inflammation is root of my symptoms. Pretty sure of that.


----------

